

SXSW Food Crawl - bernardjhuang
http://foodcrawl.co
My friend and I decided to throw a SXSW Food Crawl. Originally the plan was to get some foodies and techies together and crawl the best places in town. However, the attendee list has grown unexpectedly high and we are being forced to reconsider our options.<p>Seeing as we have no budget, we are completely open to any suggestions on what we should do or how we can secure sponsorship. Please halp!
======
bernardjhuang
My friend and I are hosting SXSW Food Crawl 2013 and attendance has gone way
over expectation (2600+). Thus, we are scrapping our original plan and trying
to think of ways to make this work.

I'm completely open to suggestions!

